# Sony DVD RW AW-G170A ATA Device:



## v700 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,I have also the same problem with my SONY RW AW-G170A.It can't read DVD but it can read and burn cd.Maker is Genuine.I encountered the same problem last year but when I return my PC to the store they told me that they just reinstall the operating system and the driver for the motherboard.But after several months I encountered the same problem and try to reinstall what they had just reinstalled and it still doesn't work.Why does this hardware(SONY RW AW-G170A) don't have a separate driver.I mean why it doesn't have a cd for it's driver?Is there any site that I can download it's driver


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the drivers are part of windows
what they look as though they did was rerun the m/board setup disk and install the m/board drivers
try removing the upper and lower filters
scroll down to how here
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13#
check for a firmware update
the laser may be dirty or has gone
try the drive on another compuyer


----------



## sjstays (Mar 9, 2008)

hi,,, i had the same problem before... and got my sony dvd r/w replaced.. since then i don face the same problem anymore. it all started when i tried to burn dvds. i used to take anything between 1-3 hrs to burn a single dvd with a speed of 16x. gradually it stopeed burning/reading any kind of dvds. but it used to read and write cds effortlessly. however if u look through the sony website to upgrade the firmware but that tooo withuot much luck. 

lesson learnt: never buy a sony optical drive!!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try the firmware from here
http://club.cdfreaks.com/f86/sony-aw-g170a-firmware-1-71-firmware-available-192972/
check the drive is still in dma mode and has not dropped back to pio mode


----------

